# **MUST SEE** Triple J BlackBelt Hunting Club Wilcox County **PIC HEAVY*West Alabama**



## TripleJ251 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey Brother, Triple J hunting club in a WELL known TROPHY REGION , Lamison,Al has openings available for two members. We are family based, Live in Mobile,Al and there are 3 members(Father/Son/Uncle). 500 acres located in the black belt region of northwest Wilcox county Alabama very near the Marengo County line with plenty of food establishments not far at all as well as VERY NICE AND CHEAP LODGING NEARBY!. Deer, Turkey hunting. Great central road system on property for ease of getting to stands. Tripod stands, Shooting Houses, Ground Blinds, Buddy Stands, and Single person ladder stands throughout the property and Climbers are allowed as well. Deer have been under a strict management program since the clubs beggining 8years ago. Food Plots are planted in a wide range of nutrition for the deer and other animal life from Corn, Beans, Peanuts to Bio Logic and Whitetail Institute.



Alert: The 2014-2015 deer hunting season extention was approved for WIlcox county. The deer season will be closed December 2nd thru the 11th 2014 in these areas and will reopen the 12th of December with the season closing February 10th 2015. Don't miss out on hunting the extended season and a chance to harvest a rutting Alabama Black Belt Buck.



CAMPER/RV SPOTS AVAILABLE! 



SPOTS AVAILABLE:


SOLE TURKEY RIGHTS OR 2 TURKEY MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE 



2 DEER MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE @ $1650 


SOLE TURKEY RIGHTS AVAILABLE @$1400 


TURKEY HAVENT BEEN HUNTED IN 8+YEARS ON THIS PROPERTY! 



Hurry and reserve your spot today. Tell a Buddy about us. For more information about membership and Triple J hunting club contact President James 2514016572 


Thank you and God Bless 



A few photos....


----------



## TripleJ251 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump! Call anytime!


----------



## s0047sm (Sep 21, 2014)

I am interested in sole turkey rights call me 336-460-4679


----------



## s0047sm (Sep 23, 2014)

I am still very interested in the turkey hunting if u will PM some info about this


----------



## TripleJ251 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pm sent 
CALL 251-401-6572 FOR INFORMATION
THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS


----------



## TripleJ251 (Sep 28, 2014)

2 whitetail memberships available 2514016572


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 3, 2014)

2 deer memberships available
2514016572


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## aj.hiner (Oct 8, 2014)

no turkey available


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yea that's alot of cheddar to not be able to turkey hunt


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bump For DEER MEMBERSHIPS


----------



## Bama4me (Oct 15, 2014)

Question... the way I'm understanding this is that for $1650, there is no turkey hunting.  Correct?  Also, do all three other members (father, son, and uncle) pay $1650 each... or is it some other arrangement?  If you don't mind, just answer here in the thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe they are charging 1650 for other people. And turkey is not included. Seems like a lot for par bucks and no turkeys


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bump for the tire kicker^


----------



## Bama4me (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleJ251 said:


> Bump for the tire kicker^



 LOL - so asking that answers to questions be placed on a thread is "tire kicking"?  Guys, before signing up on this place, you might want to get an answer to the second question.


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 17, 2014)

No actually sitting on a forum trying to pick apart my family clubs pricing is tire kicking. Pay to play or stay at home. Your question is irrelevant furthermore.....BUMP


----------



## Bama4me (Oct 17, 2014)

So if three guys pay one price and two guys pay a different (higher) price, that's irrelevant? At $1650 for five people, you get $8250. Add another $1400 for turkey hunting and you're up to $9650. At 500 acres, that's $19.30 per acre (planting included). Even for the BB of Alabama, that's quite high. Or, could it be that everyone doesn't pay a full price? Evidently, you're not aware that most hunters willing to drop $1650 on a club are going to demand that the books be open to prospective members.


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well sir, We offer quite the private and very secluded bb hunting land many are seeking in an area where if you'll look at the record books large deer have been taken. Not 17 miles away there has been an wealthy elderly man releasing large breeder bucks and bred does into the wild for almost 20years. That being said this is prime hunting and those who want to play will have to pay. 

ONLY 1 REMAINING OPENING THIS SEASON!


----------



## Bama4me (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm not questioning the potential of your land - the way you run the club is open to questioning though.  In your responses, you still haven't answered yet - in your club, do all members pay the same price?  If you're not willing to answer that question for "tire kickers", how can anyone be assured you'll be open and honest when the club is joined?


----------



## TripleJ251 (Oct 19, 2014)

My brother and I each pay the $1650 and my son does not


----------



## Bama4me (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok... thanks for answering the question.  Best of luck in filling your open spot and hope you have a great season.


----------

